# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Melbourne Details Announced

## Brian_Krassenstein

MecklerMedia and their Inside 3D Print Conference has announced a partnership with Australian Manufacturing Technology Institute Limited - AMTIL - to host a dedicated Digital & Additive Pavilion at this year's Austech Exhibition. MecklerMedia has also released the preliminary agenda for the conference and confirmed that Terry Wohlers will be giving this year's opening keynote address. The Inside 3D Print Conference Melbourne is being held on May 26-29, 2015. You can find out more details about the show over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/58454/inside-3d-printing-melbourne/
3dp_inside3dp_logo.png

----------

